

Translate.js - a dual-sided translation library for node.js and browser - maushu
http://thechangelog.com/post/763660008/translate-js-a-javascript-babelfish

======
supporting
Brought to you by Marak Squires:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1448309>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrkDqh9ZVog>

------
axod
I know node.js is massively hyped up right now, but seriously. Using the
Google translate API directly is hardly rocket science.

[http://code.google.com/apis/ajaxlanguage/documentation/#Exam...](http://code.google.com/apis/ajaxlanguage/documentation/#Examples)

Wrapping simple existing js APIs and presenting them as 'for node.js' is
pretty stupid. Reminds me of 'jquery plugin to do <mundane thing you can
already do just fine in js>'.

~~~
Rauchg
So you're basically saying it's better to re-implement the API, with
everything it implies:

* examining the docs

* taking care of error handling

* coming up with an easy to use developer interface

* keeping it updated if the API calls were to change

every time you need translation.

You're also implying it's better than having a package that can potentially
abstract many different translations API, that you can just add as a submodule
of your git repository, and use with one `require()` call away.

I disagree.

~~~
axod
Well, each to their own.

I used Google translate API for the last year or so. Implementation took an
hour or so. They haven't changed the API, there are no other translation API
providers that come close to Google. Wrapping it an abstraction layer is just
wasteful pointless idiocy.

If you enjoy wrapping things in extra layers, all power to you. Enjoy the
extra complexity and wasteful code.

------
weixiyen
how come he included the entire jquery library just for that one use of
$.ajax?

